# TIVO suggestions



## dfriedland (Apr 6, 2002)

How do I get my new TIVO not to record it's programs listed in the "suggestion" page?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Under messages & setup there should be a settings menu, and somewhere under that is TiVo Suggestions. Set them to off.

(Also FYI, your question is really more of a TiVo Help Center item. This forum is for suggestions for improvement or changes to the TiVo boxes and/or software.)


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Recording > TiVo Suggestions > Yes/No


----------

